# A thread for all seasons



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

No subject. Chat about what you want. Change the subject at will. Engage in ill-tempered wrangles! All of the above.

I'll kick off with a snipe for those people who don't want to live in California because of the earthquakes.


----------

